

Lean Startup junkies - DanielRibeiro
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2011/01/lean-startup-junkies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+startup%2Flessons%2Flearned+%28Lessons+Learned%29&utm_content=Twitter

======
SkyMarshal
It continues to amaze and amuse me how the absurdity of two screen-reading,
monotone, talking cartoon bear-like things can so effectively and hilariously
illustrate real life absurdities. Did the Xtranormal creators do that
intentionally, or did they just stumble on this by accident?

------
Luyt
Buzzword galore ;-) Reminds me of <http://mongodb-is-web-scale.com/>

------
mindcrime
LMFAO... that was choice shit. "I could be in a fucking coal mine and those
damn junkies would still find me to buy my product." We should all be so
fortunate...

------
iqster
LMAO ... I was so hoping he'd use the word "pivot" :-p

------
Mamajune
Could it please be a little less vulgar and still be brilliant?

